# Track Planning Software



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I am looking for some track planning software, preferably free., but I will pay if it is reasonable.

Something that is relatively easy to learn.

Something that will allow me to plan an On30 layout using Micro Engineering or Peco code 83 On30 track and switches.

What have you used and how well did it work?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

AnyRail has the track libraries you asked for. It is a simple intuitive program to use and has far more capabilities than it first seems. 
The free version has a limitation of how many track sections and objects you can have but I replace all set track with flex track (4 pieces of flex track can depict a perfect circle) and can then build fairly complex layouts that way with the limited free version. The bezier curves for flex track minimum radius can be set to show red where under the specified radius. 
Complex filled shapes with transparency can be easily made to depict scenery, buildings etc. 
I once took photos of my locos and rolling stock from the top and imported them to place over the track layout. It also does grades but I don't bother using it.

Below are a few designs I was fiddling around with. They both use the maximum objects you can have with the free version if you are cunning with how you go about it. 



















Andrew


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I have used RR-Track for perhaps 20 years.

http://www.rrtrack.com

I used it first for O Gauge, then for HO Gauge and now, for many years, for G Gauge.

I have never used any other brand so I cannot compare with anything else but I have to say that I have always been very happy with the multiple versions of RR-Track (I still have the old 3 1/2" floppy).

My only regret is that it is not available for Apple computers.

I would not know anything about an On30 layout using Micro Engineering or Peco code 83 On30 track and switches and what RR-Track has for it.

*I did not see a library for an On30 layout using Micro Engineering or Peco code 83 On30 track and switches but then I don't know what On30 is.*

http://www.rrtrack.com/html/track_libs.html

Jerry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I used RR Track, worth the $100.

Greg


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Done in R.R. Track. They even include the POLA structures.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Andrew

I downloaded Any rail and it looks pretty good.

I did not see a Help option. Is that not available for the free version?

I have not figured out yet how to program in the size of my railroad.

Is there a trial version of the RR Track? I would like to know that it can be used for On30 before I buy it.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

jbwilcox said:


> Is there a trial version of the RR Track? I would like to know that it can be used for On30 before I buy it.


I don't know about a trial version but you could ask if there is a money back guarantee and about using it with On30 at:

http://www.rrtrack.com/html/contact.html

Two things worth knowing:

1. it is not transferrable. Each copy is registered to the buyer and only that buyer can use it in that it is customized for each buyer with libraries that individual purchased.

2. the libraries are customized and purchased separately. For example I have libraries for LGB, Aristo-Craft, MTH track etc. in G Gauge plus Lionel, MTH etc. in O Gauge plus some HO libraries.

Additionally libraries for MTH O Gauge buildings, Pola G Gauge Buildings, Piko G Gauge Buildings etc. are also extra.

The key is that you don't have to buy any libraries other than those that are specific to your needs.

I have always found that communicating with the RR-Track owner was handled quickly, completely and fairly.

I would encourage you to talk to him. Its been so so long since I phoned that I've forgot his name.

The fact is that I don't use most of the features but RR-Track is the main reason I keep Windows PC's in addition to my Apple stuff.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

toddalin said:


> Done in R.R. Track. They even include the POLA structures.


Very nicely done,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

For what it is worth Atlas offers some free software for use with Atlas track:

http://www.atlasrr.com/software.htm

Jerry


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

SCARM is a free track planning software. It has 140 track libraries. There must be one you can use. It is pretty easy to use and offers a lot if you want more than a simple track plan.
http://www.scarm.info/index.php
Tom


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jerry for the good information about RR Track. I did not see an option for Flex Track with that software. Also, it looks like it could get expensive if you have to purchase all those extra libraries.

I will look at the SCARM software and see how it comparres.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Toddalin,

That is quite an impressive layout.

I plan to keep my track totally flat with no grades or crossovers. I plan to make the scenery suggestive of mountain terrain if possible.

I am planning a logging scene at one end and maybe a wharf and seaside scene at the other end.

There will be probably a minimum of track with the option of a continuous loop so I can just watch the train run.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

jbwilcox said:


> Thanks Andrew
> I downloaded Any rail and it looks pretty good.
> I did not see a Help option. Is that not available for the free version?
> I have not figured out yet how to program in the size of my railroad.
> ...


There is a help manual under 'File'.

Go to the 'Settings' tab and select 'Measurement system' drop down to select. Perhaps 'English decimal units (inches)' will suit you. All other objects such as drawing circles, rectangles etc. on the 'Insert' tab need to be specified in the same units. ie:- '6' for a 6 inch radius circle.
Also on the 'Settings' tab select grid checkbox and set to how many units the grid should be. If set in inches as suggested above a '6' will display a grid every 6 inches.
If you go metric (cm) a grid every 10 centimeters works well.
You can change the grid units smaller to display when zoomed up close for more precise placement of items.

Don't forget right mouse click on track sections and disconnect that section first otherwise everything it is connected to will be effected when using flip, delete etc..

Some 'techniques' not in the help manual below...

After setting up your desired 'Measurement system', create a shape on the 'Insert' tab to depict your railroad area using the same type of measurements. Then select the shape and on the surfaces check the 'Background' checkbox. It will then stay backmost. 
I find it is good to have space outside the plan area for descriptions, measurements and construction references etc. 

With the free version with limited track sections, to save on using short set track use 'flex' track and stretch as far as needed. A perfect circle can be made with 4 pieces of flex track by pulling the bezier curve handles a little past the half way mark. I use faint graphic circles with full transparency as a radius guide as in the second design above. 
The bezier curve handles get a little hard to find sometimes among other parts of the design.

The transparency for the filled shapes is handy (Surfaces tab), especially for scenery height layers. It can be done in various ways having dark valleys with lighter peaks or vice versa.
If you start with a medium base fill color then set each higher scenery level shape to white with 75% transparency, each higher level will come out a little lighter than the base color and you will still faintly see the covered track underneath as in the first design above. 

After a bit of fiddling you should get the hang of it.
Ask questions here if you get stuck on something. 

Andrew


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm already stuck on trying to enter the dimensions of my layout.

It will be against the wall, 18 feet in length and 3 feet deep. At each end there will be an extension. On the left there will be a 4 foot wide by 5 feet long extension coming out away from the wall. On the right there will be a 4 foot wide by 3 foot extension coming out away from the wall. I hope this description comes across well. 

The help was not really clear about how to draw and save the basic benchwork for the layout. 

I see the measurement system. Then I see a couple of boxes "Width' and "Depth" I put in 18 for the width and 3 for the depth but then how do I do the extensions on each end?

I guess I will have to experiment around some.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Most people seem to have problems setting up the measurements, grid and layout benchwork/area up. It gets very intuitive after that, throwing track about 

Select: Settings->Measurement system->English decimal units (inches). Measurement system is a drop down list on the far left of the Settings tab page which you may not find easily.
You will have to draw your benchwork shape within the work area. If the benchwork/area is rectangular it could be the entire work area of the program instead.

Set: Settings->Work area->Width and Depth for the program's work area (white space) in the 'Measurement system' set. (mm, cm or inches). I would set it to Width: 240 and Depth: 120 (inches). That will give you 12" space all around your 18ft x 8ft layout for comments etc. 

Then set: Settings->Work area->Grid->Size to 12 which will give you a grid every 12". Make sure Grid checkbox is checked so it will be displayed. 
Set: Home->View scale to 1:25 or 'Fit to window' so you can see an area big enough to draw your baseboard.
Set: Settings->Behavior->Lines and surfaces->Snap to grid, and set Size to 12. (Once you have a benchwork shape turn off Snap to grid).
Draw your benchwork shape: Insert->Add surface. Right click to finish drawing.
The corners of your shape will snap to the 12 inch grid. You can move the corners later if need be.

Now turn off snap to grid and set your grid to display smaller perhaps. Depends on what you like. 6" is good.
When you have a small grid size and zoom out, some of the grid lines will disappear which can be confusing at first.

That was a lot more difficult to write than do. 

Andrew


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Jerry McColgan said:


> ...
> *I did not see a library for an On30 layout using Micro Engineering or Peco code 83 On30 track and switches but then I don't know what On30 is.*
> ...
> Jerry


Jerry, On30 is O scale, 30" narrow gauge (1:48). It uses the same modelling gauge of HO gauge track (16.5mm) which is a little too narrow to accurately depict 36" gauge in 1:48 but close enough it seems. Bachmann made this scale/gauge popular with some very nice models.

On3 uses 19.05 mm gauge track which is accurate for 3ft narrow gauge.

Andrew


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett,

Thanks for the description. It looks pretty complicated to me. What I will do is print out your step by step instructions so I can refer to them as I try to get started. 

This software seems to have a lot to offer. It does not seem to have Peco On30 code 83 track library but it does have Peco HO code 83 library. I am sure if I need some special trackwork like a crossover or a "Wye" I can always borrow from there.

Now the problem is just getting started.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett,

I went to your profile to find out where you lived but did not see anything that gave it away.

However, I did see that you had not made any friends yet, so I just wanted you to know that you can be my friend if you want.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I think you will find most RR software will be the same in regard to measurements, work area and grid etc.
They are basic CAD setup issues for customizing projects.
It only takes a few seconds to set-up once you understand what it all means. 

I'm in Australia.
If you PM me an e-mail address I can send the AnyRail file set-up if you wish.

Andrew


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

AnyRail has Peco On30 Code 100 but not Code 83.
Are you sure Peco makes On30 code 83? I can only find On30 code 100 on Peco's website. 

http://www.peco-uk.com/page.asp?id=pointplans

http://www.peco-uk.com/imageselector/Files/Track-templates/O-16_5/SL-E595,596%20plan%20sheet.pdf

Andrew


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

You have mail....

Andrew


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Garratt said:


> Jerry, On30 is O scale, 30" narrow gauge (1:48). It uses the same modelling gauge of HO gauge track (16.5mm) which is a little too narrow to accurately depict 36" gauge in 1:48 but close enough it seems. Bachmann made this scale/gauge popular with some very nice models.
> 
> On3 uses 19.05 mm gauge track which is accurate for 3ft narrow gauge.
> 
> Andrew


Hi Andrew,

Thanks for the information. I was wanting JB to know I did not know what I was talking about and that I have no personal experience with it. I'm still a bit confused but that is OK since I have not changed my O Gauge layout in years.

Jerry


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks guys,

I actually designed my railroad on graph paper, ordered the track (525 feet at the time), and when I was done, I had less than 2 feet left over that were mainly "cuts". Later expansions take it to about 600 linear feet.

I later used RR Track for the web site design. (Someone gave me a copy.)

I don't know that it has been mentioned, but one nice thing abnout the RR Track software is after you design the layout, it makes a compilation of what all the track pieces are and how many, making it easy to order your track.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I may have missed it but I did not see that RR Track allowed you to use Flex Track. I looked at their website quickly and may have missed it.

I think I will at least give the AnyRail software a shot. If I can finally figure out how to design my layout that is. I like the examples that have been shown here.

I may have made another mistake (Oh, My! Two in this one Post - What is the world coming to?) and Peco may not have Code 83 track in On30.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I just found a bunch of YouTube tutorials on Any Rail. I guess I am more visually orientated as far as learning. These videos are really simple and easy to follow.

One thing: Can I copy my layout design and paste it here in a post on Mylargescale.com or does that become as difficult as trying to display a picture?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

At least as difficult as displaying a picture, need to get it to a jpg format.

Greg


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

toddalin said:


> I later used RR Track for the web site design. (Someone gave me a copy.)


This (borrowing) may be an option.

I've owned RR-Track for a long time but for reasons I've forgotten someone loaned theirs to me. I soon realized the borrowed copy lacked some libraries I needed so ended up returning it unused.

Still, if you knew someone locally who has RR-Track you might get to see how it works.

Worth mentioning is that (at least with G Gauge) measurements are not 100% accurate. I have had to make minor re-cuts on occasion.

Jerry


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

AnyRail can export the layout design in all the common graphic file formats.
It also exports files suitable for other software below:
Collada 3D file format. Collada 3D viewers are available free for PC Android etc.
TrainPlayer software for running virtual trains. I tried this and it was cute watching trains loop on my designs. Fairly useless otherwise.
JMRI Panel Pro (Java Model Railroad Interface) for PC automation of layouts.

One thing AnyRail does not do is display in 3D itself. 
The scenery I have depicted in the above images are just flat shapes so if exporting the layout to a 3D viewer they will not render as sloped mountains. The track will render with grades though.
If designing terrain and you need to view it all in 3D other RR design software may be more suitable than AnyRail. 
AnyRail is less busy CAD looking having a cleaner context driven menu of controls via tabs. I still find I have to riffle through the tabs to find a control I am familiar with though. 

Also, some of the track libraries are not exact. For example: AristoCraft track is as it says on the box in the rounded ft" rather than the correct metric size. A commonly known discrepancy. You may end up an inch or so different than reality using some set track. Software errors with predictable precision amuses me. I have informed them but... 

Like I said jb, it is a lot more difficult to explain in text than to actually do. Visual tutorials would be more easily understood. 

Andrew


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Jerry, I think Bachmann opted to go with On30 because their models could be run on people's existing HO track rather than going for On3 (correct for 36" gauge) which requires 19.05mm gauge track. A marketing decision to maximize sales I suspect. 

Andrew


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the On30 decision by Bachmann was brilliant.

It opened up an entirely new scale by providing relatively inexpensive models.

On3 models are mostly brass and cost a lot of money.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

jb, did you get the e-mail I sent with the AnyRail file attached?

Andrew


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett,

Did you send it to my address: [email protected] or did you send it through Mylargescale.com?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

jb, I sent it to the e-mail address at hotmail you gave me. Same as above. That was 20 hours ago. 
I just sent it again. (attachment file size 2.74kb)
Last time I sent an anyrail file to hotmail it also took a long time to get there. The hotmail pidgeons are not so hot it seems. 

Andrew


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

That is one interesting layout, Jerry! It really looks complicated. You must have to use remote controlled switches to keep things going. I hope not to be nearly as complicated. I love the night scene!

Garrett, yes the file finally came through. I sent you an email with some questions and problems. I like the looks of this Any Rail program. Being free, it really looks like it covers just about anything.

Jerry, is your layout Large Scale? What kind of space is involved? It must be massive! Can you operate it by yourself or do you need a team of operators?

I remember when you were posting frequently some time ago you had built a portable layout in a trailor and I think I remember something about a layout in a caboose you had purchased. How are they doing?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that is a cool photo ...


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

That is quite an explanation. It will take me some time to check out all those links you provided.

You must have a small fortune invested in your trains, way beyond my affordability level.

When I started this On30 idea I thought I could get a nice operational layout for about 1000 dollars. I am now close to that amount with the purchase of rolling stock and an engine already and I still have no power supply or scenery or even any track.

My outdoor layout consists of about 700 feet of track. It always has problems, some of which are beyond my ability to correct. Therefore, when I return from our church mission to Germany next May I plan to take up all the track, tear out the two ponds and the stream connecting them and start over with a much simpler outdoor layout. 

I will be getting rid of quite a bit of rolling stock and at least two Bachmann engines powered by RCS and batteries.

I am 72 and will be 73 by the time I get home. I am still in good health. Just last month I won my age group (52 and up) in the Baumholder 9-11 Fun Run. 

I would like to have some model railroaders close to me who would be willing to give me advice or even come to my place and help me with some of my problems, but I have not met them yet. A couple of people have come but never returned -- I do not know if it is me or the horrible railroad.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

NTCGRR said:


> Now that is a cool photo ...


Hi Marty,

I miss those annual trips to your place. Much of what I learned and built was the result of ideas I got from you, your place, your friends and the many MLSers who gathered there.

Sometimes we have to settle for memories.

Thanks for those memories.

Jerry


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement Jerry.

I was married the first time for 20 years before getting a divorce. During that time I never accumulated anything and was usually in debt. Finally we parted ways and I was single for about 2 years before getting married a second time.

This time it has lasted 21 years and is still going along just fine. We now have our house paid off, all our car are paid off and we actually have a little money in the bank. That is one reason we can afford to be missionaries in Germany. We pay our own way totally.

My ex-wife is still up to her eyeballs in debt with new cars and other things. They have been divorced twice and have remarried each other. I guess that is their style of happiness

I am hoping that after spending about another 500-1000 I will have everything I need and will not be spending much after that. Hopefully I will recuperate some of that by selling off some G scale equipment.

Thanks again. I always enjoyed reading your posts in the past and I appreciate you giving me good advice.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi JB,

I always enjoy hearing about how others fit the hobby into their lives. My advice is more just an observation of an unqualified observer. I try to avoid suggesting that anyone should actually do anything. The reality is that most of the biggest mistakes I have made with my layouts has been when I did what someone told me I should do. I try to avoid being responsible for mistakes someone else might make because of me.

In general, I have found that the best results almost always come from following my own gut feeling and what I think I want to do rather than what someone else thinks I should do. 

My best friend breaks every rule of everything I know is wrong to do yet he consistently proves me wrong by doing what everyone would say not to do - and time and again he gets away with it. Lionel tin plated track outdoors? Yep? leaving O gauge trains and electronics outdoors under a cover? Yep. He does it. Leaving his trains outside in tunnels? Yep. He does it. Does he make mistakes ? Yes, but surprisingly not very often. I would never recommend that anyone should do what he does but it sort of makes me happy when he does the opposite of what I suggest and he happily ignores me. I love it. 

Missionaries in Germany? I have little doubt that gives you a lot more pleasure and sense of achievement than I can get from playing with toy trains and working on carpeted plywood.

Now that you have had time to read them, I have deleted my long posts so they do not dilute the point of your topic.

One thing that has probably saved me a lot of money is that I've only been married once (49 years so far) and there are just "our" 2 kids and their families. When she was little, our daughter once said "I'm only going to be married twice." It turned out she was right and the 2nd marriage has been the right one for her.

Cheers,

Jerry


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been messing with Any Rail a little bit. It is not easy but I hope it will become easier the longer I play with it.

One problem I am encountering is if I use ME On30 track I am limited to # 5 turnouts, no "Wye" and no crossings. 

So I am planning to mix Peco HO track with the ME Track. 

I found out on the Bachmann forum that my On30 Bachmann 4-6-0 will negotiate a # 4 turnout so I plan to use those in many places in place of the #5 offered by ME. I am also going to need a "Wye" for turning an engine so I will use Peco track.

Now for opinions: I am not a rivet counter, but what is the opinion of mixing these two tracks? Will it become very obvious that I have done it or can I get away with it?

I have no model railroaders in my family, I have none in the neighborhood that I know about and probably will not get many visitors so my feeling is that most people will never notice the difference. 

Besides the Peco track is much cheaper.

Of course, I just realized that I could go with Peco track for everything!


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

John,

They use different rail code for On30. Peco code 100. Micro Engineering code 70 and 83. 

I think all software will require disconnecting and fiddling with flex track bezier curves as a part of the design process. It does take a particular approach and is time consuming. it can get very frustrating when the entire track plan moves instead of just the little bit we want to change. Set track is easier when learning the software but none available in the track you have chosen. 

Don't let it do your head in. I would just use some HO track for the design concept stage. Use long switches so they scale roughly to On30 switches. Use set track already in a wide radius and finally only use flex where you have to fill the gaps.
Ease your curves with different radius set track starting wider radius which will give a similar effect to using flex.

Fiddle, fiddle fiddle with the on screen concept and when ready, choose your On30 products with flex and do it the old fashioned way laying out on the baseboard, measuring and marking with a pencil. 

Rocks and sticks always work! 

Andrew


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that is what I am going to do. 

Get the basic track plan with the software and then just buy a bunch of track and lay it on the benhwork and see how it fits and make final adjustments there.

I am still not 100% sure that the Bachmann On30 4-6-0 will negotiate #4 or #5 HO turnouts. When I get back home from our Mission to Germany in April next year I will buy a couple of those turnouts and see if they cause derailments.

I am hoping I can use them because of my limited space.

Any, I am getting excited about doing this. I should have done it 15 years ago when I first started in Large Scale.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

John, you could use the Peco On30 switches which also have Y in rail code 100. Although technically a switch does not have a true radius they are approximately 32" radius going by the AnyRail software. The Y is a greater radius. You can mix HO track in the software. It seems your On30 4-6-0 will negotiate 18" radius and Bachmann HO Easy-Track has curves 18", 22", 28" and 36". 
The Peco switch is maybe a #4 ~ #5 frog the ME being overall a bit longer in length and marked as #5 frog. Your loco should be fine otherwise what would Bachmann expect you to run it on?
So mix the On30 switches with HO set track in the software for design purposes and do as you say when doing the real deal. 

I don't understand if or why you want to use HO track for the actual layout because the ties will all look way wrong for narrow gauge. Surely you can live with Peco code 100 rail or go without a Y and use ME code 70 or 83.
Also I suspect the Peco On30 narrow gauge track looks different to ME narrow gauge track. The Peco more like UK and European narrow gauge ties being more spaced and shorter. I wasn't quite sure but found some images. The links below have comparative images in a discussion forum regarding the subject. Good luck with your choice. You could always use HO crossings and cut/modify the ties to suite you choice of track as there probably won't be many of them. There are also other suppliers who may have products to fill the niche but probably more expensive. 



















http://www.railroad-line.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=20718

http://www.railroad-line.com/forum/pop_printer_friendly.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=6256

O dear! I have strayed from Large scale.... 

Andrew


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew, I think you will survive your travels through On30.

The more I think about it, I think it is the perfect scale. There are numerous struccture kits available and some relatively cheap engines from Bachmann.

I see the difference between true On30 track and HO track. It does make a big difference. I have solved part of my problem by finding a Cimmoron Mine Kit from MicroMark which will fit in my plans exactly

First though, I need to do more work on the Any Rail program. I may need some HO turnouts in a couple of places bu you have convinced me to use the true On30 track.

By the way, how is your Large Scale layout coming along? Are you a rivet counter? Do you scratch build things? What scale do you model?


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

In planning my layout, I have come across a problem: There seems to be no other turnouts available in On30 other than a #5.

I have a spur going to a mine where I am going to need tighter turns. I am thinking of using a #4 HO turnout. I know the ties will look different, but if it is ballasted will it be a glaring difference? 

I also need at least one or two "Wyes" and there are none in On30 track that I have found. That was one reason I had almost decided to use HO track for everything.

Any suggestions?


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I just came across this website which discusses using HO track rather than the On30 track. It makes a lot of sense. Especially with the bigger choice of track components. 

I still have plenty of time to think about this, but I am leaning more and more to using HO Code 83 track for my layout. 

I have finished a basic loop using the AnyRail software. I really find this software difficult to use. It is mind boggling to me that some of those examples on their site could have been made using their software. Just putting in a turnout and a short section of track has caused me much frustration.

Look at this website and see if you agree with his use of HO track.

http://www.pacificcoastairlinerr.com/


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

jbwilcox said:


> I just came across this website which discusses using HO track rather than the On30 track. It makes a lot of sense. Especially with the bigger choice of track components.
> 
> I still have plenty of time to think about this, but I am leaning more and more to using HO Code 83 track for my layout.
> 
> ...


JB,

Just a suggestion about using HO track rather than track specific to On30...........using HO track with their STANDARD gauge ties will look "odd". In reality the NG ties were very long relative to the gauge and the ties will be spaced too close together. The "character of the track that NG ran on" is 75% of the look you are after in building a NG layout. I found that out when I went to 1/20.3 NG. I scrapped my standard gauge ties from my inventory and went with AMS NG ties. It made all the difference in the world. If you only need ONE special turnout, then try one of the easy kits and make your own turnout to fit the area. I will post a link to one of these kits or maybe Dwight can chime in. Just a suggestion. 

EDIT: These are the kits I was thinking about. I built one of these On30 kits in #6 a few years ago and it was very easy to do.........AND I had never made a turnout before in ANY scale!  They ARE pricey, but worth it!

http://www.handlaidtrack.com/Fast-Tracks-On3-Switch-Building-Kits-s/50.htm


----------



## Jcutter (Dec 16, 2015)

I just purchased RR-Track and worked with it several hours to understand how it works. The problem I had was after getting it to avoid this tree and that bush, I couldn't get it to connect to the other track-end even though it was 15' away with no obstacles. I could get it close thru trial and error but I had hoped the program would figure it out and if I needed to buy a 3 inch straight piece or a cut half curve then I would do it. Instead, I sit there and try every shaped curve and still end up 1 1/2" short and 1" to the right. Any ideas? Their tech support has been responding "mailbox full, quota exceeded".


----------



## rexcadral (Jan 20, 2016)

*Seconding the SCARM recommendation*

For free, it's very robust.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Jcutter said:


> I just purchased RR-Track and worked with it several hours to understand how it works. The problem I had was after getting it to avoid this tree and that bush, I couldn't get it to connect to the other track-end even though it was 15' away with no obstacles. I could get it close thru trial and error but I had hoped the program would figure it out and if I needed to buy a 3 inch straight piece or a cut half curve then I would do it. Instead, I sit there and try every shaped curve and still end up 1 1/2" short and 1" to the right. Any ideas? Their tech support has been responding "mailbox full, quota exceeded".


You can't just use mixed set-track meandering all around the place then expect it to magically come together to form a loop with a final single piece. You will most likely need to use a length of flex track somewhere to close the loop. 
The geometry of set-track if designed well can achieve many planning ideas but it is impossible for it to do everything.

Andrew


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently found a great site for On30 turnouts. They have almost anything you could ever want and the prices are very reasonable -- about 25 dollars per turnout with a quantity discount. They will also custom make anything you want. You can find them on Google by typing "Cream City Turnouts"

I have purchased about 150 feet of ME On30 track from Micromart. 

I have given up on trying to figure out how to use AnyRail track planning software so I have made a drawing of what I would like to have and when I start building benchwork I will see how well the track fits my plan and go from there.

I plan to use #4 switches and #3 Wyes from Cream City.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about a slight misalignment of a track plan created in software. There's enough give in the joints you'll be able to make it work in the real world. Even the railway I have set up indoors now (solely LGB sectional track) will not align in software. It works fine in operation, however.

That said, if building outside, I think there is merit to using as much flex as you can, if for no other reason than to limit the number of connection points. The design flexibility and improved appearance are also worthwhile reasons.


----------

